# Sookie Sue (May 1996 - Jan 2012)



## Julz (Feb 17, 2011)

We lost one of my parents' cats today. Though I haven't lived at home for the last five or six years, I grew up with Sadie and Sookie. It's hard to think about going home without her being there. She had been in decline for a long time so it wasn't really a surprise. I visited this weekend and I'm not exaggerating much by saying she looked like a skeleton with fur. A few months ago she was diagnosed with thyroid issues. My parents couldn't afford the medication and the vet didn't seem to think it would help much. Towards the end she would eat and eat and tended to vomit about every other meal and was having trouble making it to the litter box. But, she was 15 years old and had lived a good life. I feel especially for my Mom. I think she knew it was going to happen soon. Sookie had always been a cat that likes to be around people and sometimes sitting on you but for the last couple days she has been constantly in contact with my Mom. She's taking it hard. I don't know if it's possible to have two heart kitties but Mom was bonded with both of them, very deeply. And now that Dad has been working nights, she'll be by herself dwelling on the loss of one and dreading the loss of the other. I wish I lived closer : (


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Julz (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks. Sorry, I just saw that you responded to this. I feel bad for my Mom most of all. I don't spend much time at home so it doesn't seem real that she's not there.


----------



## PaigeGwenn (Feb 26, 2012)

I definitely think its possible to have more than one heart kitty! All 4 of mine are like children to me! I feel so bad for your mom.. its got to be very hard for her. I hope for her sake that Sadie lives happily and healthy for many many years to come!


----------



## Julz (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks. Sadie has blossomed into quite the pest actually lol. Her meow has changed in the past couple years and now she talks almost constantly and gets into everything more than ever. definitely keeps my mom busy which is a good thing : )


----------

